# Is it easy to meet young people in Estepona?



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, over in spain at the moment and probably going to make a decision to rent in Estepona just out of the town centre. The other option was La duquesa but thinking its too far out and not too fond of the port/area.

My girlfriend Rebecca is worried we won't meet any friends out there our age (22 and 29), Is it easy to meet up with english in and around estepona our age? Whats the best way of doing it?

Thanks,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

andymichael said:


> Hi, over in spain at the moment and probably going to make a decision to rent in Estepona just out of the town centre. The other option was La duquesa but thinking its too far out and not too fond of the port/area.
> 
> My girlfriend Rebecca is worried we won't meet any friends out there our age (22 and 29), Is it easy to meet up with english in and around estepona our age? Whats the best way of doing it?
> 
> Thanks,



Most of the Northern European immigrants live around the port area in Estepona. I'd say there are very few living in the town itself. Estepona is a very Spanish town, as you no doubt have noticed.

I haven't come across many young British immigrants in Estepona....we have a few young volunteers in ADANA but not enough and we are mainly a rather 'mature' group of people.

But I do seem to remember some other younger people posting about living in Estepona in recent posts.

It's very easy to make friends with local Spanish people, though


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Most of the Northern European immigrants live around the port area in Estepona. I'd say there are very few living in the town itself. Estepona is a very Spanish town, as you no doubt have noticed.
> 
> I haven't come across many young British immigrants in Estepona....we have a few young volunteers in ADANA but not enough and we are mainly a rather 'mature' group of people.
> 
> ...


It is, already made friends with a spanish guy in estepona! But in terms of areas being around estepona, close to marbella I suppose it will be much easier to make friends with young english people rather than being out in say La duquesa?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

andymichael said:


> It is, already made friends with a spanish guy in estepona! But in terms of areas being around estepona, close to marbella I suppose it will be much easier to make friends with young english people rather than being out in say La duquesa?


Estepona town is as I've said very Spanish and very very different in ambiance to Marbella. The town itself has scarcely any night life. It's a quiet, family resort.

There are loads of Brits in La Duquesa, Sabinillas, Manilva...Tbh, that's why I prefer Estepona. 
I had to go to Manilva this morning to meet someone and I was surprised at how different it is from where I live, a mere thirty minute drive away towards Marbella.

Marbella and Estepona are worlds apart. Marbella reminds me of Bournemouth, Estepona of Swanage...if that helps...


----------



## richard5171 (Oct 10, 2012)

andymichael said:


> Hi, over in spain at the moment and probably going to make a decision to rent in Estepona just out of the town centre. The other option was La duquesa but thinking its too far out and not too fond of the port/area.
> 
> My girlfriend Rebecca is worried we won't meet any friends out there our age (22 and 29), Is it easy to meet up with english in and around estepona our age? Whats the best way of doing it?
> 
> Thanks,



I moved from Barcelona to Estepona with my wife in June, we are both English and 25, we didn’t know anyone here and have found it difficult to meet other English people our age, there are more in La Duquesa but I couldn’t live there, to many ex pats. Personally I prefer Estepona because it is a bit more Spanish.

Sorry cant be of more help but its only 10 -15 minutes between Estepona and La Duquesa if you go for Estepona its not far to travel to go out.

Would be good to meet up with the two of you for a drink when you move over.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

It's 7 years since I lived in Estepona - then there were many expats of all ages - it might have changed by now. 

The best place to meet them at that time would have been the port area.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> It's 7 years since I lived in Estepona - then there were many expats of all ages - it might have changed by now.
> 
> The best place to meet them at that time would have been the port area.



What I said... Most live in the port area and towards Duquesa.
But we really are an ancient bunch in Estepona....

We're coming to Val's for two nights on 23rd of this month...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What I said... Most live in the port area and towards Duquesa.
> But we really are an ancient bunch in Estepona....
> 
> We're coming to Val's for two nights on 23rd of this month...


We've been invited to dinner


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

richard5171 said:


> I moved from Barcelona to Estepona with my wife in June, we are both English and 25, we didn’t know anyone here and have found it difficult to meet other English people our age, there are more in La Duquesa but I couldn’t live there, to many ex pats. Personally I prefer Estepona because it is a bit more Spanish.
> 
> Sorry cant be of more help but its only 10 -15 minutes between Estepona and La Duquesa if you go for Estepona its not far to travel to go out.
> 
> Would be good to meet up with the two of you for a drink when you move over.


Hey Richard, yes that would be great, I have heard there is a facebook page also for people meeting up in Estepona but yet to have a look at that.

We have rented now in Estepona (Laguna Beach) on the east of the town centre and will be over in about 2 weeks or so, can't wait! 

Our other option was La Duquesa, the townhouse on the hill was really nice, lots of space but just couldn't live there either, It's all up to what you prefer and I'm sure some love it there but it was not for us.

I'll pm you my email and if you can bounce yours back I'll get in touch when we are over and hopefully meet up for a drink sometime.


----------

